# Run free Ariel



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet girl, I am sorry Steve...it's never easy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww...a sweet girl. I love the cheeky ones! Please send my love and sympathy to your friend. And for you....a best friend.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

run free, sweet girl
I've always loved that name
find my friend Duke, and give him a kiss for me


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

RIP sweet Ariel....I'm so sorry Steve. Hugs...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

There's nothing harder than having to say goodbye to a golden friend...my thoughts are with you my friend. I'm sure your being there made a world of difference. You're a kind hearted soul.


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you. I'm sure many of you have been there getting that phone call. One never knows when "it" will happen to a friends dog or our own for that matter. Over the years in these times I have said goodbyes the conversation of all has been kept positive as can be. Remembrances of their folly's shared with tears to be shed on our own time.

I have some daffodil bulbs to give her tomorrow for the grave. We did put flowers upon her before the first sprinkle of dirt was set upon her but something to arise every spring is special too.

I know wholeheartedly just what it means to have others there and it is an honor to be called upon.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of Ariel. Very nice of you to be there for a friend. RIP sweet Ariel.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a good friend you are to have gone over to say goodbye to Ariel and to have prepared her final resting place. It's a very hard thing to do. The daffodils will be a special reminder of her every spring.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a beautiful name for a lovely girl. I'm so very sorry for your friend's and your loss!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you and your friend's loss Steve..you're quite a good friend, doing what you did..love her name...rip Ariel...


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

RIP sweet girl, it is one of the hardest things to do, dig a hole for a lost beloved friend. Many people don't understand how special our Goldens are. Thank you for being there for your friend. I know it wasn't a easy thing to do.


Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Ariel, such a beautiful girl. 

My thoughts and prayers to her family and all who loved her. 

Godspeed Ariel.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Ariel - please pass our condolences to your friend. 

Sleep softly Ariel


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Run free sweet Ariel. I'm very sorry


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about beautiful Ariel, run free sweet girl.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Ariel, I am so sorry our friends pets are so our own. We just love them!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Run free, Ariel!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words, I know...
She was blessed to be yours and to live such a happy life... You are blessed too, by being her dad...

RIP sweet Golden Ariel, run, run freely... have fun <3

Love & Light


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you both were good for each other. *hugs* Run free, sweet Ariel.


----------

